# Haslo root w livecd

## krzychos7

Jakie jest haslo root w livecd?

Albo jak inaczej niz z root-a mozna dostac do dysku twardego?

----------

## Raku

 *krzychos7 wrote:*   

> Jakie jest haslo root w livecd?

 

takie jakie sobie ustawisz komendą passwd w konsoli.

 *Quote:*   

> Albo jak inaczej niz z root-a mozna dostac do dysku twardego?

 

a możesz jaśniej opisać problem?

bo wydaje mi się, że sam nie wiesz, co chcesz zrobić.

----------

## krzychos7

Chce dostac sie do partycji na dysku z livecd.

Gdy prubuje ja zamontowac, jest tak:

```
gentoo@livecd ~ $ mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo

mount: only root can do that
```

A do roota nieznam hasla.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *krzychos7 wrote:*   

> A do roota nieznam hasla.

 AFAIK, nie ma go...

----------

## SoH

Hasla niby nie ma, ale ja tez przy pomocy 

```
su root
```

 nie moge sie zalogowac na roota.

Robie natomiast cos takiego (nie pamietam gdzie to znalazlem) 

```
sudo su root
```

 i dziala.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *SoH wrote:*   

> Hasla niby nie ma, ale ja tez przy pomocy 
> 
> ```
> su root
> ```
> ...

 

Lepiej uzyc:

"sudo -s"

SKLEJONE:

 *krzychos7 wrote:*   

> Jakie jest haslo root w livecd?
> 
> Albo jak inaczej niz z root-a mozna dostac do dysku twardego?

 

Nie rozumiem pytania.  LiveCD shell startuje jako "root".

od raku: kilku osobom można odpowiedzieć w jednym poście.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem pytania.  LiveCD shell startuje jako "root".

 

Chyba nawet nie ma innych logowalnych userów :]

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *Ph0eniX wrote:*   Nie rozumiem pytania.  LiveCD shell startuje jako "root". 
> 
> Chyba nawet nie ma innych logowalnych userów :]

 

No nie ma - chyba ze utworzyl sam i proboje zalogowac do SSH z innej maszyny.  Jesli tak to musi na konsoli zmienic password albo uzyc sudo.Last edited by Ph0eniX on Mon Aug 28, 2006 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

 *Gentoo installation handbook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Najpierw jednak należy zmienić hasło roota. Dokonuje się tego przy pomocy polecenia passwd: 
> 
> Listing 9: Zmiana hasła roota
> ...

 

no wiec o co to halo ?

----------

